# Trazodone



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

My doc. is now putting me on Trazodone since I only take Seroquel for sleep (he says thats not a good drug to use just for sleep). Does anyone have any experience with this drug?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, I have this drug in my medicine box and it works almost too good. I only take half at a time, because to be honest, I'm afraid of sleep. I'd rather eventually drift off.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Trazodone plus Seroquel will probably equal 23 hours of sleep each day :b


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

trazodone sedates some but not all
it started off as an antidepressant and the sedation was noticed later, giving it a second career as a sleeping pill but as mentioned it doesnt sedate everyone ( is this mentioned in the fine print?)

wish it was available in australia as despite being over most of my SA< I have severe lack of sleep problems


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

korey said:


> Trazodone plus Seroquel will probably equal 23 hours of sleep each day :b


I forgot to say he's taking me off Seroquel and putting me on Trazodone, not both at once.


----------



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

I was on it for a little while but it kept me awake :stu Maybe I'm just weird :con I take Elavil to help me sleep. It works great for me. I hear a lot of people take it and sleep great. Take it and see if it works for you. Good luck and take care......

Angel


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I know we all have different types of insurance but what is the price of 50mg of Trazodone? And if your not on that milligram what is the price you pay for the milligram you take? Thanks.


----------



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't know if where you live but Walmart has trazodone 50mg for 4$ on their generic program. With or without insurance.

Angel


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

I take Trazodone occasionally. Trazodone is a great sleeping pill. I have to go to bed after about 30 minutes after I take it cuz it totally puts me out. About an hour after I take it; I can't even slap my arse with both hands; but in the morining its totally gone and I can start my day with no problems.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

TRrazodone can sedate so quickly that new people starting it are well advised to be already in bed before taking the first pill

but as mentioned it can stimulate or have not much effect at all or only cause antidepressant type side effects


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Trazodone*



AprilEthereal said:


> I know we all have different types of insurance but what is the price of 50mg of Trazodone?


It's a cheap generic drug, so price won't be a problem. If you can get 30 pills for $4 at Walmart as Angel says that's a real steal (just the cost of filling any script is higher than that, but they eat the loss figuring you might just buy something else as you wait for it to be filled).

My psychiatrist isn't a fan of trazodone for male patients due to the potential risk of priapism (an erection that won't go down -- you hear about priapism all the time on Viagra commercials, talking about if it stays up for more than 4 hours run to the ER). I asked him and he says it's never actually happened to any of his patients, though he prefers to try a TCA like amitriptyline first with male patients due to this rare, but possible risk of trazodone.

I have limited experience with trazodone but it's by far the most sedating drug I've ever come across and I'm not at all easy to sedate. You can load me with my a TCA and Benadryl and I'll still be wide awake.

It seems that taking it with food improves absorbtion and thus the sedative effect. It's now used almost exclusively as a sleep aid, though it's an AD. It would be rather useless for depression as most people who took the high dose needed for depression would likely stay in bed all day long. Trazodone can feel a bit like being drunk where you're so tired that you pass out with your shoes on because you simply don't have the energy needed to take them off.

I don't use any sleep aids now (despite my sleep problems) as none seem to really work -- either not putting me to sleep at all or they make me sleep too long, so no overall improvement.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Trazodone is a good sleep aid for certain people. For others, it has no sedative effects at all. I remember starting out at 50mg/night, and it was fairly effective at first. I felt the sedation, so I knew something was going on. However, the sedation effects wore off as I approached 450mg/dose, so I ditched it because the anticholinergic side effects were too much to handle (brainfog^3, blurry vision and lack of coordination/control of limbs, bloodshot eyes, etc.)

The first time I took it, I thought I was one of the few males who was going to get priapism from trazodone because when I first tried to sleep, I - er - got an erection that didn't go down for quite a while. I wasn't even aroused, either. I had to literally talk it down :lol. I was lying in bed focusing on _not_ getting priapism, and it eventually went away. The funny thing is, I've read that with trazodone, if you're going to get priapism from it, then there's simply no way around it no matter what dose you take because trazodone is like a trigger for priapism in those predispositioned for it (12.5mg or 450mg, either would cause it if you were one of the _lucky winners_). However, I was able to psych myself out of mine. Of course, that could mean that my case was psychosomatic in the first place, but who knows.

Surprisingly, Paxil is giving me more frequent erections than anything I can remember ever taking. Isn't Paxil supposed to be a sex drive killer :con? Oh well. It's not troublesome :b.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

korey said:


> Isn't Paxil supposed to be a sex drive killer :con? Oh well. It's not troublesome :b.


SSRIs don't always kill sex drive. My brother accurately describes SSRIs as "having a gun that's cocked & loaded but can't fire", referring the the anorgasmia so common with SSRIs.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Paxil supposed to be a sex drive killer :con? Oh well. It's not troublesome :b.
> ...


I just realized why Paxil isn't affecting my sex drive/ability to orgasm like most other SSRIs: Ritalin. Its relatively strong dopaminergic qualities allowed me to retain my ability to orgasm while on Prozac, so it must be what's allowing me to retain my ability on Paxil.

Yay for CII anti-anorgasmia pills! :banana


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

korey said:


> Yay for CII anti-anorgasmia pills! :banana


My brother gave me a print out from online of meds to combate SSRI induced sexual side effects. The list didn't have Ritalin, but did include dextroampehtamine.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > Yay for CII anti-anorgasmia pills! :banana
> ...


I have been told (from someone with first-hand experience) that amphetamines (Adderall XL, in his case) cause that area of the body to ... shrink. My friend thought he was having some weird reaction to it, but I looked it up online while he was busy freaking out, and I read that shrinkage of bodily appendages is common in men who take amphetamines (I don't remember if it specified long-term or short-term). Although, Adderall is a racemic mixture, so I don't know if dextro. has the same side effect. If it does, it seems like it would sorta defeat the purpose of having an erection/sex drive/ability to orgasm.

However, Ritalin and Dextro. are both CII, so they _both_ get to reign as overly-regulated anti-anorgasmia meds. :boogie


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I took Trazodone for awhile when I had an insomnia problem for a short period of time and it helped. In fact I slept for well over 8 hours and even noises that would normally wake me up didn't at all. I even felt I was in a better mood when I was on it, but after awhile I noticed I started to feel somewhat like a zombie or just emotional numbness in general. Sometimes I would also get the worst nasal congestion too just after taking it and I don't have allergies at all and I wasn't sick either. That just defeats the purpose of me trying to take it to go to sleep. I just stopped taking it and just stayed on my Klonopin regimen. That seems to be working out pretty well.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Trazodone does not make me tired at all and when I did fall a sleep I had horrible headaches and nightmares.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I took trazodone for about 9 months. It worked great for sleep, but it wasn't working for depression, so I was taken off it. I started off at at 50 mg I think, and worked my way up to 400 mg.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Trazodone does not make me tired at all and when I did fall a sleep I had horrible headaches and nightmares.


How do you find these old threads? This one is from 7 years ago.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Caedmon said:


> How do you find these old threads? This one is from 7 years ago.


I had just happened to search for Trazodone and found this thread. I've visited user profiles and look at the threads they created too. Also at the bottom of the page there are similar threads. I have also found many interesting threads in the archives. I like to go through them and learn and maybe get additional opinions from people later.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone taken high-dose trazodone like 300mg daily with success?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

swim said:


> Has anyone taken high-dose trazodone like 300mg daily with success?


I went as high as 400 mg. It worked great for sleep but unfortunately it did not work for depression.


----------

